# general grabber tire pressure?



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

those running general grabbers how much tire pressure are u running in your general grabber AT2 tires?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What size/load range? On your S10?


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

265-75-16 in summer we are at 62-68 psi. Winter it goes up to 75 load range e.


----------



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

tires are 31x10.5 x15 load range C, yes for the s10. when the tire shop put them on they only put 32 psi, but just curious what your running them at with the plow on the front


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I think there 50 max on the c . There is not much weight on ur truck or the plow to worry about airing them up. Id say 40, 44.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Most passenger tires are max at 44 psi cold. I would run 38-40


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Whatever it says on the sticker on the door of the vehicle.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

If they're the same size as the tires written on the door sticker, the pressure listed there is a safe minimum pressure. If not, consult a load-inflation chart for that minimum.

You could go lower for specific purposes like plowing, but be sure to air back up for highway driving and for driving normal road speeds on roads with lots of potholes.

You could go higher for better wear and fuel economy. The usual things that people are afraid of with higher pressure are almost all bunk, or at least severely exaggerated. I prefer not to exceed the maximum on the sidewall, afraid that I could somehow get blamed for that in a crash. I mostly run the maximum, although my pickup doesn't get good wet traction with 80psi in the rear and no load so I run those rears at 70.


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

i've got the E range grabbers, 65psi summer / 75psi winter.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

97S104x4;1345322 said:


> tires are 31x10.5 x15 load range C, yes for the s10. when the tire shop put them on they only put 32 psi, but just curious what your running them at with the plow on the front


Those tires support 2270 lbs at 50 psi. The scale isn't linear, but 32 will probably support about half that. The best thing is to weigh each axle of the truck, and contact General for inflation specs based on your weights. I'm guessing 40 on the front and 35 or so on the back would be fine with the plow on and a few hundred pounds ballast in the bed.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...hite Letters&partnum=105SR5GRAT2OWL&tab=Specs


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I dont think it matters...those tires are JUNK! I'm on my second set and these only have about 12k on them and they are at 3 and 4/32. Going to go through all the hassles of pro rating again! Great for snow but I would look into a second set of rims and leave them on there for winter only.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Load-inflation charts are standardized by industry associations. You can use any manufacturer's chart.

http://hmcclub.homestead.com/Goodyear_Tire_Inflation___Load_Charts.pdf

31x10.5x15 radials are good for:
20psi: 1400lbs
30psi: 1595lbs
35psi: 1765lbs
40psi: 1945lbs
45psi: 2100lbs
50psi: 2270lbs

The S10 could probably get away with 20psi but fuel economy, wear, and handling would probably be terrible.


----------



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, I love the tires. Have them on my F250 and Jeep Wrangler. Awesome grip. Quiet. I run 75lbs in winter. Great tire.


----------

